# romani gypsy slingshot



## slingshot jimmy (Feb 26, 2011)

what ya think ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great collector's pieces. Very nice.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jimmy these are very nice tried to say as much on jackshed but it looks like i have been band R well onwards and upwards keep them coming


slingshot jimmy said:


> what ya think ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> what ya think ?


[/quote]

Nice slingshot, love the colours, and Pete banned of jackshed, thats what you get for making better slingshots ha ha, jeff


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

nice peice you have there


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

You're lucky to have one of those in your collection, its not often we see frames like that......but I sure do like its artful yet functional style....

I bet it's a sure shooter too, thank you for sharing it with us

Cheers - John


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

ive seen a few of these on ebay








very nice collectors pieces but i wouldnt go hunting with it i would be scared ide break it lol

atb mate

Ross


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

slingshot jimmy said:


> what ya think ?


Good Lord that is truly a beautiful slingshot fork and the tabs are similar to a style that is used in Mexico, which I'm sure has a Romani influence as it is historical fact that the Iberian/Spanish Romani came to Mexico with the Spanish no doubt they influenced some of the designs.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Jimmy these are very nice tried to say as much on jackshed but it looks like i have been band R well onwards and upwards keep them coming


Pete,

If I may kind sir... let me make a correction for you on the spelling.. Its* Jerksshed*


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking slingshot and I like it !


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Pete
If you do not mind telling,why were you banned.


----------



## slingshot jimmy (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Pete
> If you do not mind telling,why were you banned.

















Tell, tell, tell.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Pete
> If you do not mind telling,why were you banned.

















Tell, tell, tell.
[/quote]

As far as i know it was for nothing, just making slingshots, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Pete
> If you do not mind telling,why were you banned.

















Tell, tell, tell.
[/quote]

As far as i know it was for nothing, just making slingshots, jeff
[/quote]

making quality slingshots ya mean


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a shame; Pete puts out a good product and never stirs the pot!

I like these a lot as you get the fanciful carving of the splendind Mesoamerican Mayan/Guatemalan flips and a fork for normal shooting. I want to make something like these but know better as mine would be but paltry attempts at something a real Traveller would carry.


----------

